
Turbulence Ahead: Delta Computer Outage Is Just the Start, Say Experts - 2a0c40
http://www.fastcompany.com/3062831/turbulence-ahead-delta-computer-outage-is-just-the-start-say-experts
======
greenyoda
_" Good IT talent is really hard to find," he says. "And if you’re a
superstar, are you gonna work for Delta because you get free flights now and
then, or are you gonna work for Google or Facebook, or a billion dollar
startup that is giving you stock options?"_

Delta made $4.5 billion in net profits on $41 billion in revenues in 2015[1].
If IT talent was the key to their ongoing profitability, surely they could
attract some top-notch talent if they were willing to spend a couple of
billion dollars on higher salaries. (If you have billions of dollars to spend,
you can match the total value of Google's compensation package. The value of
Google stock options is easily matched by giving Delta employees extra cash
that they can invest in the tech stocks of their choice.)

[1]
[http://finance.yahoo.com/quote/DAL/financials?p=DAL](http://finance.yahoo.com/quote/DAL/financials?p=DAL)

